# LFS worth visiting near downtown Dallas?



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

I'll be coming up I 35 today on a day trip. Is there a shop worth stopping by, with good display tanks?


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Or where I could get a small quantiity of blackworms


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Fish Gallery Dallas
6955 Greenville Av
Dallas


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you. That's a great shop!


----------

